# Brother Fax - Kabelbelegung



## Poncho1101 (14. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen!
Habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir einen Brother 235C Multifunktionsgerät gekauft.
Ich habe dann auch zum testen das original Faxkabel angeschlossen. Faxe konnten problemlos empfangen werden.

Da das Gerät mittlerweile woanderst steht, habe ich mir ein 10m TAE N - Modular Anschlusskabel gekauft. Auf den ersten Blick sieht man das hier nur 4 von 6 Pins belegt sind (beim original Kabel waren es 5 von 6).

Nun empfängt er auch keine Faxe mehr. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Muss man die Belegung ändern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## PC Heini (14. Mai 2008)

Nee, da hilft wohl nur ein voll belegtes, oder Originalvelängerungskabel von denen weiter. Das 5fte Kabel dürfte wol auch eine Funktion haben.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Nee, da hilft wohl nur ein voll belegtes, oder Originalvelängerungskabel von denen weiter. Das 5fte Kabel dürfte wol auch eine Funktion haben.



Sollte das mit vollbelegt nicht egal sein weil sowieso nur 2 Leitungen in Telefondosen aufgelegt werden?


----------



## _Lupo_ (15. Mai 2008)

naja, der Kontakt am fünften Anschluss des Faxes fehlt trotzdem, das ist sicher der Grund warum es nicht geht.


----------



## PC Heini (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal gegoogelt und folgendes Bild in den Anhang gehängt. Wenn man nun die Anschlussbelegung kennt, kann man so ein Kabel auf eigene Verantwortung basteln. Wobei aber ein Orginal günstiger kommt.
Die Hauptleitung ist aber ausgelegt dafür?


----------



## Poncho1101 (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, die Hauptleitung ist dafür ausgelegt.
Also muss ich dann die Pins im Stecker umswitchen?
Ist doch komisch das Brother solche Stecker ausliefert und man einen solchen Stecker beim Media Markt nicht bekommt....


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2008)

Obs mit umswitchen getan ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich kenn die Funktion auch nicht.
Tja, Mediamarkt wäre günstiger. Klar. Liegt aber nicht im Interresse des Herstellers. Der will ja auch was verdienen. Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, ob dieses Kabel nicht zum Lieferumfang gehört. Wäre ja absurd, ein Gerät auszuliefern ohne dazugehörige Kabel. Frag mal nach. Ansonsten bleibt halt nichts anderes übrig, ein solches Kabel beim Hersteller zu kaufen.


----------



## Poncho1101 (16. Mai 2008)

Das Kabel selbst war ja dabei, nur eben viel zu kurz. Benötige mindestens 10m. Naja, muss mal bei denen Nachfragen.


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2008)

Dann nimm doch sowas. Ist eine Verlängerung. Sicher auch bei Mediamarkt erhältlich.


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2008)

Noch was, musste nur darauf achten, dass das Teil voll verkabelt ist. Gibts in verschiedenen Längen. Gefunden mit Google, " TAEN Verlängerung. "  Ist zu hanhaben wie ein Stromverlängerungskabel. Halt eben nur für Telefone und Faxe.


----------



## PC Heini (18. Mai 2008)

Und, biste derweil weiter gekommen? Würde mich freuen, was zu höhren. Andere User sicher auch.


----------

